# replacement headlight for Hymer E-510



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

After an arguement with a tree stump in Italy [which I came off worse  ] . . I need to replace the outer of the two headlights on the nearside of my 1997 Hymer E-510. . anyone know where to obtain one [prefer s/hand rather than new due to price] - its marked 'Hella'


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

If I remember correctly the Hella headlights are marked with part No but anyway you need to know your base vehicle type ie Fiat, Mercedes, Peugeot etc, then search for the replacement lamp for that, ie Mercedes Sprinter 318 that should find you one ok.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Base vehicle is 1997 Fiat Ducato but they are not Ducato headlights - Hymer plonk on the complete body to the bare chassis


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Has the Old lamp not got a part No on it?


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

its laying in the hedge somewhere Nr Siena :wink:


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Either way, If you contact Hymer UK they will supply you with a replacement unit.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> its laying in the hedge somewhere Nr Siena :wink:


Look on same lamp lens on other side


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Vic,

You should have a plate on the side of the van with the build no (Serien Nr).
Contact HymerUK parts dept in Preston (Not Newark) who are brilliant, quote this number and they should be able to price and source one for you.

I doubt you will get a second hand one unless you get lucky on ebay.

Pete


----------

